# Casting deck on jon boat



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey guys I pulled the trigger on a alweld 1648 and I'm wanting to put a moderate sized casting deck up front. 
Not wanting to use wood for the frame, thinking of going with aluminum. 
I'v looked on tinboats.com but havent really found any detailed plans that I liked. Does anyone have any pics or plans they would share. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## BT Charlie (Jun 2, 2012)

I believe the owner is KrisatTech. Bassboy1 I think did the work. Check out Bugpac's comments. Search Jon boat mod on this forum and look for project link to KrisatTech 's boat.  Good luck.


----------



## coreyj (Jun 2, 2012)

Bassboy1 also did my g3 1652


----------



## Chris at Tech (Jun 2, 2012)

BT Charlie said:


> I believe the owner is KrisatTech. Bassboy1 I think did the work. Check out Bugpac's comments. Search Jon boat mod on this forum and look for project link to KrisatTech 's boat.  Good luck.



Change the "K" to a "Ch" and you got it 

Yes, Bassboy1 did the work.

http://shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,739,00.html


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks alot guys this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jun 2, 2012)

Chris- very nice boat by the way.


----------



## BT Charlie (Jun 2, 2012)

Great. Please let us see what you wind up with.  Chris, sorry man.  Don't know where the K came from? And x2 on Jefferson's compliment on your mod.  Looks awesome.


----------



## Big Dank (Jun 3, 2012)

CoreyJ can you post a pic of your G3.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Big Dank said:


> CoreyJ can you post a pic of your G3.



I can.  Click the link.

http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21008&p=214362#p214362


----------



## coreyj (Jun 3, 2012)

Dawson is the man when it comes to jon boat modifications. This is the second boat he done for me and probably won't be the last.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jun 3, 2012)

Corey- Very nice boat. I really like that setup. Leaving the center open. How is the stability when standing on the casting deck fishing? What about with someone else fishing on the back?
Hope to get started on my boat in the next few days.


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jun 3, 2012)

Bassboy- Are you using aluminum square tubing or is it angle? What thickness? 
Are you using plywood for the deck floor?


----------



## coreyj (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks..It is very stable, me and my buddy stand and fish all day without worrying about falling in the lake on a hook set.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 3, 2012)

jeffersonbigbuck said:


> Bassboy- Are you using aluminum square tubing or is it angle? What thickness?
> Are you using plywood for the deck floor?




None of the above.  In Corey's boat, it's all .090 aluminum sheet.  The magic is in the brake work followed by welding, and the end result is much lighter than one built with extrusions or wood, while being as strong, or stronger.  The metalwork on Corey's boat added about 22-23 pounds, for the entire deck extension, including hatch lids.  

In the case of someone who doesn't have access to brakes and TIG welders, a lot can be done with 1x1 tube (both .125 and .063 wall), as well as 1x1x.125 angle.
Use .100-.125 for deck surfaces, and .063 for non load-bearing areas (vertical bulkheads).
I've built a bunch of boat decks with tube and angle, with very nice results.  

That Alweld is a very nice structure to work from.  I much prefer them and the Weldbilts over most of the other brands available in this part of the country.

Shoot me a PM if you need some help.  I'd be glad to give you some specific pointers that might help your build out.  

Dawson


----------



## jeffersonbigbuck (Jun 3, 2012)

Bassboy you are the man when it comes to jon boat mods? You could possibly make a full time job out of this!


----------



## rgidlr (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a 1448 G3 which I would like to extend the deck, close off the back and put a floor. Where could I get the aluminum sheets at in the Atlanta area?


----------



## LipRipper45 (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's what I did. It turned out pretty nice and wasn't to hard. Cheaper than aluminum but not as sturdy just figured I would show you my plan. Did this about a year ago and still just as sturdy only problem is its a bit heavy going with wood instead of aluminum! Good luck!


----------



## Terribleted (Jul 16, 2012)

rgidlr said:


> I have a 1448 G3 which I would like to extend the deck, close off the back and put a floor. Where could I get the aluminum sheets at in the Atlanta area?



 Southern Aluminum  finishing has sheet aluminum suitable for boat use. Anodized or raw depending on thickness desired. I got a sheet wehn I cutomed the rear deck of my boat to accomodate a bait tank instead of the livewell. They are on Huber street downtown. http://www.saf.com/


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 16, 2012)

LipRipper45 said:


> Here's what I did. It turned out pretty nice and wasn't to hard. Cheaper than aluminum but not as sturdy just figured I would show you my plan. Did this about a year ago and still just as sturdy only problem is its a bit heavy going with wood instead of aluminum! Good luck!


Looks good! I bet it does add a good bit of weight that partical board wont hold up to good getting wet I bet


----------



## LipRipper45 (Jul 18, 2012)

it does fine i put a good three or four coats of water seal on it


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jul 22, 2012)

i use acm instead of al. sheet paired with extrusion reason being u can form and attach using hand tools and still have same end result


----------



## Brine (Jul 23, 2012)

Jason Taylor said:


> i use acm instead of al. sheet paired with extrusion reason being u can form and attach using hand tools and still have same end result



X2 - but I did it for budgetary reasons. I got the ACM for $2/sq ft.


----------

